# problème de reconnaissance d'ipod



## marie.c (2 Novembre 2008)

Lorsque je branche mon ipod nano à mon ordinateur (un mac) l'ipod se met en charge mais l'ordinateur ne reconnait pas mon ipod, il n'y a pas la fenetre sur itunes avec l'intitulé de mon ipod. Comment faire?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

marie.c a dit:


> Lorsque je branche mon ipod nano à mon ordinateur (un mac) l'ipod se met en charge mais l'ordinateur ne reconnait pas mon ipod, il n'y a pas la fenetre sur itunes avec l'intitulé de mon ipod. Comment faire?



Branche ton iPod sur un autre port usb.


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

marie.c a dit:


> Lorsque je branche mon ipod nano à mon ordinateur (un mac) l'ipod se met en charge mais l'ordinateur ne reconnait pas mon ipod, il n'y a pas la fenetre sur itunes avec l'intitulé de mon ipod. Comment faire?



Ferme iTunes.
Branche ton iPod.

Est-ce que iTunes s'ouvre?


----------

